# RCA to YPbPr



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

Is there such thing as a RCA (Red White and Yellow ) to YPbPr


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

An "RCA (Red White and Yellow )" cable or set of outputs usually has composite video on the yellow connector and line level stereo audio on the Red (right) and White (left) connector.

Assuming to want to take a composite output and convert it to Y, Pr, Pb, you would need a converter box of some type to decode the composite video signal into the correct Y, Pr and Pb signals. An example of such a box can be found in this link.

http://www.svideo.com/svc2ypbpr.html

The red and white audio lines do no need conversion and would feed the left and right audio inputs of the receiving device.

There are also converter boxes that go from Y, Pr, Pb to composite video should you need to convert in the other direction.

http://www.bikudo.com/product_searc...to_composite_video_and_s_video_converter.html


----------

